# Fullbodies VS. 5/8 shells



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I know the question has come up but I would like to get some different opinions on what you guys think about the 5/8 shells. I have some of the Fb's and am going to purchase a lot more of either the Fb's or the 5/8 shell. Keep in mind the price difference between the two.

FB's=$240 a dozen
5/8 shells=$160 a dozen

Basically how much difference does everyone think the 5/8 shells will make compared to the Fb's


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I haven't seen the 5/8 shells in person but from what I have seen they look good. If you're hunitng in high stubble it won't be a noticeable difference. They would be handy in the spring time if you have to walk into fields, shells would also be less of a hassle to store.

If you gonna be mixing them in with full bodies I see nothing wrong with buying 5/8 shells. We have a little over 100 full body snows and now we are gonna start buying 5/8 shell feeders but I think were still gonna buy the full body actives.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

That might not be a bad idea going with the 5/8 shells for the feeders and Fb's for the actives. I have a couple hundred Fb's and now its time to either go all out with fb's or the 5/8 or totally change my game plan and go to one of the new socks. I just can't for whatever reason talk myself into them though. I know storage is tough, the expense is something as well but I want to get what I feel like will work the best for what I do.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

well if anyone wants to buy any fb avery upright snows ive got 5 doz that have only been used 2 times... and only 2 doz. of them were used once that ill sell. pm me if ya wanna talk.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Takem, how long have you hunted with your FB spread? Did you hunt over a windsock spread before you started with the FB's? Just wondering if you noticed a drastic difference, or if it is a marginal enough difference that it isn't worth the extra effort of running a full body spread. I stopped at Cabelas last weekend, and they did not have any of the 5/8 shells in stock unfortunately. I wanted to at least get a look at them in person. Anybody own any of them yet?


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

We just started hunting with them last year. We used to run silos and shells for whatever reason. When I said we're going to have to either go all out with them or do something totally different I meant that just a couple hundred of them aren't going to be a significant enough number to really tell what they can do. That's when you run into storage problems and a whole lot of money.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I used to hunt over around 600 northwinds, 1000 rags, and 10 doz shells since 99 and did very well most times. Last year we swaped to around 400 fbs and did great now i did not get to get out much last year so I dont have a buch of hunts out of them yet but what I seen is that i did not have the pulling power of the big spread but the ones that did come by to look worked very well landing several birds..........some we never gave them the chance :sniper: I think my next buy will be the 5/8s more for room however they dont take up as much room as you might think. I bet you could put 6-700 in a 14ft trailer if you put nothing else in it.

p.s. it takes just as long to put out the 400 full bodys as it did to put out the 1500-1700 other decoys (we need a new system lol ) :beer:


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

JB- We hunted with a spread very similar to yours and had the same results. The thing I didn't like was if we sit up next to a huge spread then that spread would pull 2 to 3 times the amount that we did. I also agree with you on sit up time. We could sit around 800-1000 in about 2-3 hours. With the full bodies I'm going to say for every 100 dekes it would take somewhere around 45 minutes per 100. So for about 500 Fb's it would take about 5 hours. Now that's just 2-4 guys doing all the work and most of the time just two of us sitting up.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

we had about 7-8 guys most times we would have about 3 guys that know how to place a spead putting out the steakes and the rest would be running back and forth with the decoys at the end one guy puts up the trailer one guy sets up the caller, a few guys run arond the spread to make sure they have all been put onthe steakes right and the rest put up all the blinds for everyone. it took us arond 3hrs or so (if the feild was not too muddy)


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

A good way to carry quite a few of them is to get a big tarp and carry it out with the decoys once you get a good distance from the trailer. How big of a trailer do you use? How many can you fit in it?


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a 14ft but i sectioned off the front for grills waders ect I would say only 10ft are left I would bet if you packed it right you could get 600 in it


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

600 fbs or 5/8 shells?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

anyone got a pic or link for these?


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

JB- I guess your referring to the 5/8 because there isn't anyway your getting 600 FB's in a 10ft storage area.


----------



## Kaplan (Jan 3, 2006)

I have been using five dozen Higdon 5/8 shell motion-stake Canada goose decoys for the past four seasons and I'm very happy with them. They are compact, lightweight, easy to carry, and fool geese. They even come with flocked heads. For someone like me who hunts out of the family station wagon, 5/8 goose shells are the ticket.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

one huge down fall of the 5/8 decoy is the universal motion stake...would be a real pain in the ***


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

sorry have not been on the site in a few.......I am talking about the full bodys I have over 400 in the space now with room to spare dont get me wrong you would have to stack them right but I bet it can be done my trailer is a the kind you can stand in I know they are not all that tall but I think you could pull it off..................or I will be buying a new trailer lol

I do not have them in the bags they are just laying loose in the trailer and all the steaks are in the front of the trailer. I am not 100% it is only 10ft but if its not it would be no more then 11ft. I may put a tape on it today because I plan to do some work on it before season starts

:beer:


----------

